# RMA forum



## NYCRonin (Dec 11, 2003)

I would bring to you attention that there is also a board that features the subject of RMA.

http://www.rmaforum.com

From Systema to Sambo, ROSS to K-Sys and all things RMA related, if anything in RMA is of interest to you - you might want to look into this also.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

This is a great resource--I check it regularly even though I post rarely.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Dec 12, 2003)

It's great.


----------

